# Advice on Skaven



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey.

Im going to be coming into enough money soon to finally buy a Warhammer army. And my clear choice is the Skaven, they are my favourites, but I dont know much about their units. Can anyone advise me on what would be best to build a good Skaven army?.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Have a look at the skaven in 8e thread we're discussing their strengths and tactics in that thread


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

What barnster said is smart, but as is always the case, the best place to start an army is the battalion box


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

battalion + island of blood is a great start and what im doing as the basis of my skaven force


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

... especially if you buy island of blood and swap the HE for the skaven from a friend's copy. You end up with a huge army very quickly for very little money


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm that sounds like a good idea. Skaven batallion and Island of Blood, and try to get two Skaven sides. That would be the basis of a great force.

Also is there actually a model for the Hell Pit Abomination?, because ive gotta have one of those eventually.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

No, there is no model... which means you can do whatever you want for it. If you dont really think thats allowed I recommend a very quick cure- google image search for 'hellpit abomination'... the conversions it pulls up are all stunning and have one thing in common: absolutely no common features whatsoever... basically imagine something between a satanic demon and a nurgle spawn and you probably have a winner  Just make sure its on a 50*50mm monster base and you're sorted (although you could get away with a giant base.. think they are 50*80mm).


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

And don't forget the Screaming Bell!  Though if you're into a more Nurgle-style army then a Plague Furnace is fine too. And Fart Monks of all sorts. Otherwise: what everyone else said.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I thought the abomination was meant to be on a 50 x 100 base like a chariot?

One unit I'll praise is the often ignored plagueclaw catapult its a large blast and allows no save, even tough troops will fall to it.

Island of blood or 2 would be a fantastic choice and would get a lot of core choice choices sorted, 1 point of advice skaven = big units, don't be afraid to put 40+ clanrats or monks or stormvermin in a single unit.


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

The Abomination is something I will never run... Then again it would be fun to get a paper towel tube fill it full of spray foam (remove tube from foam and give another quick spurt) on the right sized base then just stick a bunch of arms, heads, and tails sticking out of it and paint in up is your abomination.... hmmmm the wheels in my head are spinning someone gave the hamster on the wheel warp stone laced cheese....


----------

